# Gebt ihr Trinkgeld ?



## nexistar (7. Januar 2017)

Hat von euch jemand schon mal Pizza bestellt ?. Wenn ja habt ihr auch Trinkgeld gegeben ?.

Es ist folgendermaßen: Ich habe bis jetzt wirklich jedes mal Trinkgeld gegeben und zwar "mindestens" 2 Euro. Mal waren es 3 mal sogar bis zu 5€. Aber jedes einzige mal sah der Lieferant trotzdem enttäuscht aus - ein kurzes lustloses "Danke" und weg war er. Okay, ich erwarte ja nicht dass er so tut als ob er den Jackpot geknackt hätte und ich weiß dass es eine schwierige Arbeit ist und man evtl. nicht mehr so fit ist. Aber trotzdem könnte man doch zu mindestens lächelnd danke sagen oder nicht ?. 

Deswegen habe ich mir gedacht einfach kein Trinkgeld mehr zu geben. Ich meine ich "muss" ja schließlich nicht. Ich bin von Natur aus ein wirklich sehr netter Mensch und habe hier und da Bedenken an dieser Entscheidung aber, ich komme mir jedes mal echt blöd vor wenn ich Trinkgeld gebe. Meistens kriege ich sogar Schuldgefühle zu wenig gegeben zu haben weil die so ein Gesicht machen.

Was meint ihr ?
*
EDIT:* Ich habe trotz allem doch noch Trinkgeld gegeben... Das schlechte Gewissen hat sich erkenntlich gemacht. Und was ist passiert ? diesmal hat der Lieferant das Geld genommen und ist ohne ein Wort zu sagen abgehauen. Er hat mir nicht mal in die Augen geschaut. Ich habe für 19€ eine Pizza bestellt und ihm 4€ Trinkgeld gegeben.

Das war das letzte mal!.

Gruß


----------



## na DIE Glaskugel ! (7. Januar 2017)

Trinkgeld wenn geliefert wird klar wenn man Selbstabholer ist nur wenn es kein Euro ist und das ganz selten!
Und mehr wie ein paar Euros sind es auch nie also 5€ mal zu Weihnachten aber ansonsten max 3€


----------



## Pisaopfer (7. Januar 2017)

Klar ist das evtl. für dich enttäuschend wenn du glaubst eine kleine Freude gemacht zu haben aber Trinkgeld sollte man ohne Forderung geben und gut ist. Ansonsten lass es einfach, ich hab viele Jahre mein Geld in der Gastronomie verdient und kann dir aus Erfahrung sagen das man in solchen Fällen oft den Kopf schon mit der nächsten Sache voll hat und deswegen nicht gleich rafft was gerade abging aber später am Abend oder wann das Trinkgeld dann eben ausgezahlt wird, da freut man sich immer wieder über ein paar Dollar extra. Ich war zwar kein Pizzabote und meine Erfahrungen mit den Hiesigen ist durchweg positiv aber evtl. ist es bei euch auch nur zu stressig um sich an so ner netten Geste zu erfreuen.


----------



## Lok92 (7. Januar 2017)

Ich gebe generell Trinkgeld nicht nur beim Pizza bestellen, auch beim Friseur beim Bäcker ab und an ^^

Grundsätzlich ist das ich denke es mal zumindest so, das z.b Pizza Lieferanten für die ist Trinkgeld nichts besonderes mehr. En Kumpel von mir der lieferte auch Pizzen aus und machte jeden Abend en Trinkgeld Betrag von ca. 30 €. Ich schätze mal das es halt dann zum Alltag einfach dazu gehört^^


----------



## sinchilla (7. Januar 2017)

ich mach das vom verhalten des lieferanten/der bedienung abhängig, net freundlich zuvorkommend=trinkgeld-fresse ziehen=kein trinkgeld

ich bin selbst parallel zur ausbildung pizza gefahren und wenn man freundlich ist bekommt man meist auch trinkgeld (zumindest am monatsanfang wenn die hartz4er noch im geld "schwimmen"...) gegen ende des monats merkt man dann ne flaute bzw bedient ein anderes klientel


----------



## Zeiss (7. Januar 2017)

Ich gebe auch immer Trinkgeld, 10% des Wertes, egal ob beim Pizzabestellen oder im Restaurant.

Wobei ich habe schon öfters im Restaurant kein Trinkgeld gegeben, wenn der- oder diejenige unfreundlich war.


----------



## nexistar (7. Januar 2017)

Mal eine Nebenfrage sagen wir ihr hattet einen langen Arbeitstag und nun daheim, allerdings habt ihr kein Kleingeld und könnt nur online Bezahlen. Würdet ihr trotzdem eine Pizza bestellen ?


----------



## Leob12 (7. Januar 2017)

Kommt einerseits darauf an wie ich aufgelegt bin, und andererseits wie der Service ist.


----------



## Zeiss (7. Januar 2017)

nexistar schrieb:


> Mal eine Nebenfrage sagen wir ihr hattet einen langen Arbeitstag und nun daheim, allerdings habt ihr kein Kleingeld und könnt nur online Bezahlen. Würdet ihr trotzdem eine Pizza bestellen ?



Klar. Bei Pizza.de kann man per PayPal zahlen und auch Trinkgeld angeben...


----------



## nexistar (8. Januar 2017)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Klar. Bei Pizza.de kann man per PayPal zahlen und auch Trinkgeld angeben...



Tatsächlich ? Ich habe schon mal von dort bestellt aber da gab es keine Trinkgeld Option. Jedenfalls habe ich keines gesehen. Ich hatte auch extra dort angerufen deswegen und die meinten dass die so eine Funktion nicht hätten.


----------



## Laudian (8. Januar 2017)

Ich gebe Trinkgeld, um guten Service zu belohnen. Ich sehe wirklich nicht, wieso ich beim Pizzaboten Trinkgeld geben sollte 

Ich runde krumme Beträge üblicherweise auf, aber das wars auch. Meist hole ich Pizza aber selbst ab, der Laden ist hier direkt um die Ecke.


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (8. Januar 2017)

Laudian kann ich mich anschließen. Im Regelfall hol ich mir die Pizza selbst (bei einer Minute Fußweg finde ich liefern lassen ehrlich gesagt frech  ).

Wenn mal was anderes bestellt wird, kommt´s halt auf die Umstände drauf an. Krumme Beträge runde ich immer auf - falls ich nicht zufällig unverschämt lange gewartet habe [hab einmal 140 Minuten auf eine Bestellung gewartet, währenddessen zwei Mal mit dem Laden telefoniert, da gab´s am Ende auch kein Trinkgeld, was - denke ich - verständlich ist]. Ansonsten belohne ich schon mal Schnelligkeit und/oder Freundlichkeit.


----------



## Gamer090 (8. Januar 2017)

Trinkgeld gibt es bei mir eigentlich immer, aber dabei runde ich den Betrag einfach auf, oder auf den nächsten 5er, das sollte auch reichen, Schliesslich zahle ich schon mit dem Kauf das Gehalt des Mitarbeiters, Trinkgeld gebe ich wenn ich zufrieden bin und mir der Service gefällt. 

Pizza habe ich noch nie liefern lassen weil ich nur 10min Fussweg habe zu einer Pizzeria, da lohnt sich sowas nicht und stören tut mir das tragen einer Pizza nicht.  Aber als Pizzabote möchte ich nicht arbeiten, das wäre mir zu stressig


----------



## Klinge Xtream (8. Januar 2017)

Bei einer Pizza für 19€! sollte doch das TG schon inklu sein, oder hatte die Pizza Goldrand?


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (8. Januar 2017)

Naja wenn man bedenkt wieviel die Leute in der branche verdienen sollte man schon einen angemessen Trinkgeld geben finde ich.
Aber wenn jemand mir persönlich zu gierig wird oder unverschämt ist und denkt das wir das Geld geschenkt bekommen ohne unseren Buckel krum zu arbeiten.
Den würde ich mal ansprechen und ihn mal meine Meinung äußern und wenn es ihn zu wenig  Trinkgeld ist dann soll er eben einen 2ten Job zusätzlich machen.
Mein Gott es gibt Leute die mußen hart für ihren Lohn arbeiten,aber gewiss gehört der Pizzabote dazu nicht würde ich mal sagen.dann sollte er mal froh sein wenn er ein paar Euros Steuerfrei geschenkt kriegt,oder?

grüße Brex


----------



## INU.ID (8. Januar 2017)

Ich gebe eigentlich auch immer "Trinkgeld", bzw. runde auf. Allerdings primär nicht des Trinkgeldes wegen, sondern weil ich Münzgeld nicht mag.


----------



## Two-Face (8. Januar 2017)

"I don't tip. F*ck all that."
_- Mr. Pink_

Ne Spaß, Trinkgeld hab' ich des öfteren mal im Restaurant gegeben, da wurde ich aber immer schief angeguckt. Ich weiß ja net, muss davon nicht ein Teil in die Kasse gegeben werden? Also ich gebe nur sehr unregelmäßig was, könnte aber auch was damit zu tun haben, dass für mich als Student jeder Penny zählt.


----------



## shootme55 (8. Januar 2017)

Ich gebe eigentlich immer Trinkgeld wenn ich zufrieden bin und passe es auch an den Rechnungsbetrag an. Ich seh es als kleine Möglichkeit des Fedbacks an den Service. Natürlich erwarte ich keinen Jubelschrei weil ich die Rechnung von 13,20 auf 15 aufrunde, und genug Servicemenschen, egal ob Kellner, Friseur oder Klavierbauer, haben auch nicht die Zeit dafür. 
Was ich nie mache ist Trinkgeld im Vorhinein oder bei Kartenzahlung. Wenn dann ist bei mir Trinkgeld immer am Schluss und bar dabei, ist eben eine meiner Eigenarten.
Und ja, auch mein Pizzabote und Kebapmann bekommt bei jedem Besuch Trinkgeld, sind ja auch ganz nette Leute die ihren Job gut machen und einen Mindestlohn kassieren.
Aber wenn das Bier warm, die Suppe kalt und der Trinkgeldbetrag schon als "Vorschlag" auf der Rechnung ist, oder mich der Kellner trotz leerem Lokal einfach ignoriert, dann zahle ich auch mal passend und lasse auch i.d.R. subtil durchblicken dass ich nicht zufrieden war.
Hab auch den Abschleppdienst zum Mittagessen eingeladen weil sie unnötig vorsichtig und sauber gearbeitet haben, aber das ist in Ungarn mit 1000 Forint pro Mann (ca. 3 Euro) leicht erledigt. 

Aber umgekehrt kann ich auf die Art deutlich machen wenn ich nicht zufrieden bin, was zum Glück nicht gerade oft der Fall ist. Und wenn die Suppe kalt oder das Bier warm ist oder mich wie letztens der Kellner belehren wollte dass ein Wieselburger Gold ein Weizenbier ist, und es deshalb kein Fehler ist dass er die Flasche geöffnet hat, dann gibts kein Trinkgeld, sondern wenn er nicht einlenkt eine Beschwerde beim Chef.

Und zur Info, Wieselburger Gold ist ein Gersten-Lager.


----------



## Seabound (8. Januar 2017)

Ich runde immer auf. Dann wird's dementsprechend mal etwas mehr oder halt etwas weniger Trinkgeld.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. Januar 2017)

Trinkgeld ja aber nicht permanent und es ist Situationsbezogen bzw. abhängig von der Leistung.


> Mal eine Nebenfrage sagen wir ihr hattet einen langen Arbeitstag und nun daheim, allerdings habt ihr kein Kleingeld und könnt nur online Bezahlen. Würdet ihr trotzdem eine Pizza bestellen ?


Auf die Idee würde ich ehrlich gesagt nie kommen. Wenn ich keinen Bock auf Kochen habe dann besorge ich mir etwas auf dem Heimweg oder bereite mir eben nur ein Knastmahl zu.


----------



## Incredible Alk (8. Januar 2017)

Trinkgeld gibts bei mir abhängig von der gebotenen zusätzlichen Servicequalität zwischen 0 und 10% der Rechnung.
Leider ist der Trend der letzten Jahre immer mehr Richtung 0 - gerade in Restaurants wird der Service meines Erachtens immer schlechter, hauptsächlich wohl weil immer weniger und immer "billigeres" Personal (Praktikanten usw.) auflaufen. Ich esse heute im Wesentlichen in den selben Läden wie vor 10 Jahren auch, aber alleine schon die zeitabstände in denen jemand vorbeischaut und nachsieht ob noch jeder was im Glas hat sind seitdem mindestens verdreifacht worden.

Was Lieferdienste angeht: Da gibts kein Trinkgeld, denn das ist keine zusätzliche Serviceleistung (und auch hier sind die 20 Minuten die es vor 10 Jahren mal waren heute zu einer Stunde Wartezeit geworden...).

Kurz es ist nicht besonders schwer, von mir ziemlich viel Trinkgeld zu bekommen aber es ist heute offenbar schwer 2 Stunden in einem Lokal zu sitzen ohne sich mindestens einmal zu denken "wo ist der Kellner die letzten 20 Minuten eigentlich gewesen?! Ich verdurste hier!"


----------



## S754 (8. Januar 2017)

nexistar schrieb:


> Mal eine Nebenfrage sagen wir ihr hattet einen langen Arbeitstag und nun daheim, allerdings habt ihr kein Kleingeld und könnt nur online Bezahlen. Würdet ihr trotzdem eine Pizza bestellen ?



Ich bestell Pizza  mittlerweile nur noch online. Ganz einfach aus dem Grund, da ich 1. Trinkgeld nur für guten Service im Lokal gebe und 2. keine Lust habe an der Tür mit Wechsel bzw. Kleingeld zu hantieren, meistens haben die Lieferanten nichtmal passendes Kleingeld dabei (um eben mehr Trinkgeld zu kassieren).

Im Gasthaus gebe ich aber i.d.R. großzügig Trinkgeld, wenn alles passt. Merke sehr schnell, ob die Leute gerne und mit Herz arbeiten oder ob das Essen nur Fertigware und die Bude ramsch ist.


----------



## Incredible Alk (8. Januar 2017)

S754 schrieb:


> meistens haben die Lieferanten nichtmal passendes Kleingeld dabei (um eben mehr Trinkgeld zu kassieren).



DAS hab ich auch schon mehrfach erlebt, passiert aber nicht mehr.
Grund: Als er gesagt hat er kann nicht Wechseln weil er kein Kleingeld hat hab ich ihm gesagt "Na dann ist die Pizza eben 3€ billiger oder du nimmst sie wieder mit und kriegst gar nix".
Auf wundersame Weise hatte er auf einmal ein 2€ Stück dabei...


----------



## S754 (8. Januar 2017)

Na das ist wirklich eine Frechheit. Bei dem Laden würde ich nichts mehr bestellen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. Januar 2017)

> Was Lieferdienste angeht: Da gibts kein Trinkgeld, denn das ist keine zusätzliche Serviceleistung (und auch hier sind die 20 Minuten die es vor 10 Jahren mal waren heute zu einer Stunde Wartezeit geworden...).


Sehe ich ähnlich da es ja ein Bestandteil der Leistung ist und wenn das gelieferte Zeugs nicht wirklich schmeckt oder was auch immer hat man die Arschkarte. Vielleicht wenn der Scout um 2 Uhr im stärksten Blizzard käme und das Zeugs hat noch deutlich mehr Temperatur wie der Überbringer würde ich was springen lassen.
Generell mag ich das Volk aber nicht. Man wird oft durch die Burschen gestört in der Nacht indem man die Türen knallt, den Motor laufen lässt oder bei einem einfach klingeln usw.


----------



## TheBadFrag (8. Januar 2017)

Motor laufen lassen!  Wahnsinn, die Pizzaboten müssen alle Straight Pipe mit Anti-Lag fahren, anders kann ich mir das nicht erklären. *bapbapbapbapPENGPENGPENG* Man kann sich auch anstellen.  


...ich gebe nur Trinkgeld, wenn der Service gut war. Und dann maximal 5 Euro. Bei größeren Bestellungen eventuell auch mal bis 10 Euro, da muss das aber schon in Richtung 150€ Bestellwert gehen.


----------



## HisN (8. Januar 2017)

Ich hab selbst zig Jahre im Dienstleistungs-Gewerbe und der Gastronomie gearbeitet. Wenn jeder auch nur ein paar Cent geben würde, dann würde man richtig viel Schütte am Ende des Monats übrig haben.
Also gebe ich selbst auch Trinkgeld, immer, grundsätzlich. Es sei denn ich bin in einem Land wo es nicht den Gepflogenheiten entspricht. Dazu muss der Service nicht mal "gut" sein, dann gibts halt nur Mini-Trinkgeld (es sei denn ich fühle mich verarscht, das ist mir aber bisher selbst in Berlin praktisch nicht untergekommen). Dort wo der Service "gut" ist, gibt es entsprechend mehr Trinkgeld. Ich gehöre auch zu denen, die z.b. bei Subway immer was in die Trinkgeldbüchse werfen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. Januar 2017)

Wenn man hier so die Fahrgeräte sieht ist es Wunder das die nicht das MHD überschreiten mit ihren Asthmatüten.


----------



## efdev (8. Januar 2017)

Ich geh nicht viel außerhalb Essen aber meist wird dann halt einfach aufgerundet.
Beim Bäcker sogar sehr gerne, denn die 2 Bäcker wo ich meistens Kaufe kann ich mein Futter falls nötig auch ein andermal bezahlen das ist mir der max. 1€ gerne jedes mal Wert


----------



## HisN (8. Januar 2017)

nexistar schrieb:


> Mal eine Nebenfrage sagen wir ihr hattet einen langen Arbeitstag und nun daheim, allerdings habt ihr kein Kleingeld und könnt nur online Bezahlen. Würdet ihr trotzdem eine Pizza bestellen ?



Per EC-Kartenzahlung bestellen, und dann an der Haustür einen höheren Betrag eintippen lassen.


----------



## HenneHuhn (8. Januar 2017)

Bei Lieferdiensten gebe ich in der Regel 10 - 15% Trinkgeld. Sofern die nicht völligen Bockmist gebaut haben. Der Grund: ganz einfach, durch den ganzen ruinösen Preiswettbewerb, der durch Pizza.de etc. und die ganzen Rabatte eingesetzt hat, und von dem ich als Kunde ja auch profitiere... für wen wird die Situation da wohl am beschissensten? Genau, für die ohnehin super prekär beschäftigten Aushilfen/Lieferanten.

Es geht mir dabei nicht darum, ein Eis gebacken zu bekommen für meine unglaubliche Nettigkeit. Das ist ne Sache der Fairness. Abgesehen davon, dass ich im vierten Stock wohne, ohne Fahrstuhl 

Arbeitet mal in der Gastro und schaut, wie "viel" ihr da ohne Trinkgelder verdienen würdet für was für eine beschissen anstrengende und unregulierte Arbeit...


----------



## Cuzzle187 (8. Januar 2017)

Ich gebe immer Trinkgeld, nach meiner Frau zu urteilen auch in den meisten Fällen zu viel ( wenn ich zufrieden bin rechnen ich immer 10-15% des Gesamtbetrages als Trinkgeld).
Gastronomie ist wie oben schon geschrieben echt ein mieser Job und nicht gut bezahlt.

Kommt mir aber jmd. quer oder ist unfreundlich gibt es auch von mir nichts.


----------



## Seeefe (8. Januar 2017)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Arbeitet mal in der Gastro und schaut, wie "viel" ihr da ohne Trinkgelder verdienen würdet für was für eine beschissen anstrengende und unregulierte Arbeit...



Gilt in der Gastro mittlerweile nicht genau so der Mindestlohn, wie für andere Aushilfen an einer Tankstelle oder Supermarktkasse? 
Nicht falsch verstehen, ich gebe auch Trinkgeld und möchte den Leuten dieses Geld nicht verwehren. Aber manchmal muss man für sein Geld auch was tun und die meisten Aushilfen bleiben auch nur Aushilfen, denn dahinter steckt ja meist ein anderer Berufswunsch.


----------



## LastManStanding (8. Januar 2017)

nexistar schrieb:


> Mal eine Nebenfrage sagen wir ihr hattet einen langen Arbeitstag und nun daheim, allerdings habt ihr kein Kleingeld und könnt nur online Bezahlen. Würdet ihr trotzdem eine Pizza bestellen ?



Ich gebe nur Trinkgeld wenn´s unerwartet gut schmeckt oder ich sehe das sich wirklich viel Mühe gegeben wurde. Ansonsten nehme ich auch gerne nur einen 1Cent Rück-Geld wieder an mich.
Ich würde niemals Online Fastfood bestellen wenn die Kohle im Zwiebelleder nicht reicht. Dann esse ich lieber nichts den Abend. 

Aber mal andersrum gefragt. 
Ich weiß nicht wie es bei anderen ist. aber so 100€ müssen doch aller wenigstens immer, in der Tasche sein. Oder nicht?...



Wenn Arbeitgeber und Auftraggeber Fair bezahlen würden, z.B. die Klofrauen(Gebäudereinigern´) dann würde dieser völlig deplatzierte Krötenteller vielleicht mal von öffentlichen Klo´s verband.
Die Katastrophe ist eigentlich das viel zu viele Berufständler auf Trinkgelder angewiesen sind um auf ein Minimum zu kommen. Ich meine nicht diejenigen für die Trinkgelder ein Plus am Monatsende sind. Sondern diejenigen die darauf angewiesen sind, weil sonst das Essen nicht reicht.

Trinkgelder werden Sogar in manchen Kleinbetrieben heute noch vom Lohn wieder abgezogen. Ohne das sich diese Mehr einnahmen überhaupt auf die Geschäftssache beziehen. sondern nur lediglich auf die das reine Service verhalten der Mitarbeiter/in. Und weil Trinkgelder schwer bis gar nicht einzustufen sind resultiert eine riesen Sauerrei.

Bevor ich Überhaupt Trinkgeld gebe Frage ich den Angestellten wie das mit Trinkgeldern in diesem Betrieb handgehabt wird.


----------



## HenneHuhn (8. Januar 2017)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Gilt in der Gastro mittlerweile nicht genau so der Mindestlohn, wie für andere Aushilfen an einer Tankstelle oder Supermarktkasse?
> Nicht falsch verstehen, ich gebe auch Trinkgeld und möchte den Leuten dieses Geld nicht verwehren. Aber manchmal muss man für sein Geld auch was tun und die meisten Aushilfen bleiben auch nur Aushilfen, denn dahinter steckt ja meist ein anderer Berufswunsch.



Erfahrungsgemäß sind die Arbeitsbedingungen in der Gastro sehr viel unübersichtlicher, unkontrollierter. Flexibel in der schlimmsten Bedeutung für die Arbeitnehmer. Wenn gut zahlende Gäste bis spät Abends im Laden sind, dann macht Chef halt nicht zu. Ob du deine Überstunden je ausgezahlt oder abgefeiert kriegst - oder ob sie überhaupt aufgeschrieben und anerkannt werden? Reines Glücksspiel! Dienstpläne? Haben viele Leute, die in der Gastro auf Teilzeit oder Aushilfe arbeiten auch nur Gerüchteweise von gehört - Leben auf Abruf


@Lonemaster:

Ich habe nahezu nie mehr als 30€ im Portmonnaie. Wozu auch? Furchtbares Ärgernis, dieses Bargeld...


----------



## HisN (8. Januar 2017)

Geht mir genau so, wenn ich gerade in meine Taschen schaue ... zwei Euro und ein paar Cent.
Wozu gibts Plastikgeld. Wird doch praktisch überall genommen.
Abgesehen vom gläsernen Bürger spricht nix für die bescheuerten bedruckten Papierfetzen, auf die die ganze Welt so geil ist und sich daran hochzieht.


----------



## LastManStanding (9. Januar 2017)

Ich möchte lieber Frei und unbedacht mit Bargeld bezahlen.Und nicht auf diese dumme Plastikkarte Angewiesen sein. Deshalb hab ich das gesagt und nicht weil ich jemanden seine Meinung madrig machen will.
Das sollte ja nur ne Frage ohne Hintergedanken sein. Girales Geld ist nichts weiter als eine Überwachung über deine Finanzen.--Ich bin KEIN Verschwörungs Anhänger.
Die komplett Abschaffung des Bar-Tauschmittels(wie schon Oft im Gespräch), hätte nichts weiter zur Folge als das Leute wieder Wert-Gegenstände tauschen. Ich bin jedes mal endsetzt wenn jemand seine Brötchen und ein bischen Kleinkram von 5 €uro mit Karte Bezahlt oder den Einkauf von 50- 100€ weil er gar kein echtes Tauschmittel dabei hat. Aber das ist Einstellungssache.
Ich habe meine Autos Moped´s meine Fahrräder e.t.c. immer Bar bezahlt. Das giebt mir ein Gefühl von "Korrektheit/Sicherheit"(fällt mir grad nich anders ein).


----------



## P2063 (9. Januar 2017)

Lonemaster schrieb:


> aber so 100€ müssen doch aller wenigstens immer, in der Tasche sein. Oder nicht?...



Also ich hab selten mehr als 5€ einstecken, man kann doch nahezu überall mit Karte zahlen. Einzige Ausnahme die mir so spontan einfällt ist der Foodtruck auf unserem Supermarktparkplatz, aber die haben zum Glück einen Geldautomat direkt gegenüber.



Lonemaster schrieb:


> Ich bin jedes mal endsetzt wenn jemand seine Brötchen und ein bischen Kleinkram von 5 €uro mit Karte Bezahlt oder den Einkauf von 50- 100€ weil er gar kein echtes Tauschmittel dabei hat. Aber das ist Einstellungssache.
> Ich habe meine Autos Moped´s meine Fahrräder e.t.c. immer Bar bezahlt. Das giebt mir ein Gefühl von "Korrektheit/Sicherheit"(fällt mir grad nich anders ein).


was unterscheidet denn den Geldschein als Tauschmittel von einem Fiktiven Guthaben auf einer Plastikkarte? Der Wert ist doch gleichermaßen beliebig, wenn die EZB von heute auf morgen sagt wir werten jetzt den Euro ab und du musst jetzt statt einer "Geldeinheit" eben zehn verwenden, dann gibt es dabei zwischen Karte und Schein doch keinen Unterschied, außer, dass man mit Bargeld früher oder Später Probleme bekommt genügend Papier zu beschaffen?

Ich hab nur ein mal viel Bargeld von der Bank geholt, als ich ein Auto von privat gekauft habe und das Gefühl so viel Geld dabei zu haben war eher unangenehm. Ich musste das alle paar Minuten zählen um zu wissen ob noch alles da ist. Überweisen bzw mit Karte zahlen gibt einem viel mehr Sicherheit weil einfach nichts verloren gehen kann.

Vor allem beim einkaufen ist es doch auch viel schneller, ich hasse das immer wenn (vornehmlich ältere) Leute minutenlang Centstücke aus ihrer Geldbörse kramen müssen und dadurch den ganzen Betrieb aufhalten. Auf einen Schein raus geben macht eine gute Kassenkraft zwar recht schnell, aber das passiert ja eher selten.


----------



## LastManStanding (9. Januar 2017)

Wie ich gesagt hab, muss jeder Selber wissen. Das ist nur meine Meinung
Ich habe meine Karte eigentlich NIE dabei.Nur wenn ich doch zur Bank muss aber dann nehme ich sie Expliziet mit, wie ein Einkaufskorb wenn ich Einkaufen muss.
Manchmal wenn ich Teure Sachen oder Große Mengen Kaufe drücken sie Automatisch auf Kartenzahlung.
Einmal musste sone Kassen-Frau einen 400€ Waren Einkauf. mal komplett Neu Einscannen weil sie auf Kartenzahlung gedrückt hat. Ohne das ich was gesagt hab.  
Alle mussten Ihren scheiß vom Band nehmen und 2 Angestellte haben meinen Einkauf wieder drauf gepackt weil sie einen Komplett Storno Gemacht hat...


----------



## CookieTrust (9. Januar 2017)

Ich gebe immer Trinkgeld. zwischen 10-15%. Wenn ich es mir den Luxus leisten kann eine Pizza für 12-18€ zu bestellen, habe ich auch noch genug Geld für deren Trinkgeld.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Januar 2017)

Auch wenn ich mit der Karte bezahlen kann ist mir das Bargeld noch am liebsten. So hat man auch einen besseren Überblick über seine Ausgaben und tätigt eher keine Spontankäufe. Ich habe die Karte zwar immer dabei aber trotzdem immer so 50 - 100 inne Täsch. Falls ich so mal weggehe habe ich allerdings nur das nötigste dabei und auch kleinere Summen. Essen gehe ich auch selten da es bei mir nicht so den Stellenwert hat und wenn doch dann sind es eher Sachen die für den Singlehaushalt zu aufwendig sind.


> Vor allem beim einkaufen ist es doch auch viel schneller, ich hasse das immer wenn (vornehmlich ältere) Leute minutenlang Centstücke aus ihrer Geldbörse kramen müssen und dadurch den ganzen Betrieb aufhalten. Auf einen Schein raus geben macht eine gute Kassenkraft zwar recht schnell, aber das passiert ja eher selten.


Da habe ich aber öfters solche Sachen bei den Karten erlebt und generell sind die Kasse auch froh wenn der Kunde mit Kleingeld kommt. Was würde letztlich länger dauern, das vielleicht Cent genaue Zahlen oder wenn der Kassenwart erst selbst sein Kleingeld auffüllen muss? Am längsten dauert für gewöhnlich ein oder umpacken der Ware von siebenschläfrigen Kunden.


----------



## Seeefe (9. Januar 2017)

P2063 schrieb:


> Überweisen bzw mit Karte zahlen gibt einem viel mehr Sicherheit weil einfach nichts verloren gehen kann.
> 
> Vor allem beim einkaufen ist es doch auch viel schneller, ich hasse das immer wenn (vornehmlich ältere) Leute minutenlang Centstücke aus ihrer Geldbörse kramen müssen und dadurch den ganzen Betrieb aufhalten. Auf einen Schein raus geben macht eine gute Kassenkraft zwar recht schnell, aber das passiert ja eher selten.



Bei der Situation: "ich bezahle mein Brot an der Supermarktkasse" kann mit Bargeld nichts verloren gehen, mit der Karte sehr wohl, wenn das Gerät manipuliert sein sollte und einer mal eben die Kartendaten von außerhalb kopiert. So viel zum Thema es kann nichts verloren gehen. 

Nach 1 1/2 Jahren an einer Kasse einer Tankstelle muss ich sagen, kommt es auf die Person an, nicht auf das Geldmittel. Es muss nur einem mal der PIN nicht einfallen und der Vorgang verzögert sich ungemein. Da geben sich beide Zahlungsmittel nicht viel. 

Der größte Vorteil von Bargeld ist wohl, dass man meistens immer damit bezahlen kann, vor allem wenn die Karte streikt.


----------



## MfDoom (9. Januar 2017)

Gib 10% Trinkgeld und erwarte nichts dafür. Die Pizzaboten verdienen nur ein sehr schlechtes Gehalt, das ist kein Spass


----------



## HagenStein87 (9. Januar 2017)

Ich werde wohl gleich gehasst aber nun gut 
Diese ganze Trinkgeld Sache nervt,wenn man bedenkt dass bei dem Thema Pizza immer gleich Trinkgeld erwähnt wird.
Ich habe auch schon oft per PayPal bezahlt. Ich öffne die Tür und bedanke mich freundlich, Tür zu. Er machte sein Job wofür er bezahlt wird. Wer den Job wegen des Trinkgeldes macht hats erst recht nicht verdient.

Das ist alles ein paar Jahre her, Pizza selber Backen is schöner


----------



## MfDoom (9. Januar 2017)

Typen wie dich gibts jede Menge, Horizont einer Suppenschüssel


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Januar 2017)

Dann muss sich der Pizza Express ein sparsames Mobil kaufen. Dagegen sind die verranzten Transporter von Herpes ähh Hermes und Co teilweise ja Neuwagen.
Nicht jeder der mal bestellt ist auch auf Rosen gebettet, soll er deswegen darauf verzichten weil er sich das Trinkgeld nicht leisten kann? Es ist die Kür und nicht die Pflicht. Bei einer Erstbestellung per Fresstaxi würde ich es mir auch erst verkneifen und erst wenn die Sache stimmig ist bei einem erneuten Termin was geben. Ich rufe da eh lieber meinen Türken, Griechen etc. an und bestell im Lokal das Essen und hole es selbst ab, da bezahlt man gern und weiß das auch was feines auf dem Teller liegt


----------



## Seeefe (9. Januar 2017)

MfDoom schrieb:


> Gib 10% Trinkgeld und erwarte nichts dafür. Die Pizzaboten verdienen nur ein sehr schlechtes Gehalt, das ist kein Spass


Was sollen die auch verdienen? 2000 Netto? Man sollte die Kirche auch mal im Dorf lassen. Hatte genug Kollegen die Pizza ausgeliefert hatten, kein einfacher Job, rumgeheult hat aber keiner, denn es war und ist eben ein Nebenjob. Wenn man bei dem Job stecken bleibt, tja dann ist das eben so.


----------



## MfDoom (9. Januar 2017)

was willst du mir damit sagen? Du musst natürlich kein Trinkgeld geben, niemand zwingt dich dazu. Ich gebe etwa 10% weil ich das Gastrogewerbe kenne und es gerne gebe.


----------



## Seeefe (9. Januar 2017)

Ich gebe auch Trinkgeld oder runde auf. Ich bezog mich auf den zweiten Satz.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Januar 2017)

Es gibt viele Jobs die schlecht bezahlt werden und viele macht man ja auch nur für eine Zeit x. Seinen Nebenjob kann man sich selbst meist noch aussuchen und es gibt auch massig Jobs wo man kein " Handgeld " bekommt aber die Leute es am ehesten verdienen.


----------



## LastManStanding (9. Januar 2017)

P2063 schrieb:


> was unterscheidet denn den Geldschein als Tauschmittel von einem Fiktiven Guthaben auf einer Plastikkarte? Der Wert ist doch gleichermaßen beliebig, wenn die EZB von heute auf morgen sagt wir werten jetzt den Euro ab und du musst jetzt statt einer "Geldeinheit" eben zehn verwenden, dann gibt es dabei zwischen Karte und Schein doch keinen Unterschied, außer, dass man mit Bargeld früher oder Später Probleme bekommt genügend Papier zu beschaffen?
> 
> Ich hab nur ein mal viel Bargeld von der Bank geholt, als ich ein Auto von privat gekauft habe und das Gefühl so viel Geld dabei zu haben war eher unangenehm. Ich musste das alle paar Minuten zählen um zu wissen ob noch alles da ist. Überweisen bzw mit Karte zahlen gibt einem viel mehr Sicherheit weil einfach nichts verloren gehen kann.
> 
> Vor allem beim einkaufen ist es doch auch viel schneller, ich hasse das immer wenn (vornehmlich ältere) Leute minutenlang Centstücke aus ihrer Geldbörse kramen müssen und dadurch den ganzen Betrieb aufhalten. Auf einen Schein raus geben macht eine gute Kassenkraft zwar recht schnell, aber das passiert ja eher selten.



Naja: Wenn wieder mal das Kartenteminal bei Laden XYZ ausfällt, an 14 Kassen stehen mit jeweils 7 Leuten Maximal 2 Dazwischen die Ihren Einkauf bezahlen können. Aber es ist alles Blockiert.
Mal ganz abgesehen davon das es nunmal so lange dauert wie´s dauert.

Bei mir ist es Andersrum. Wenn ich kein echtes Geld dabei habe fühle ich mich Hilflos und "Nackt". auf deine Frage was der Unterschied ist. Dein "Fiktiv" Beantwortet die Frage Für mich.
Ich habe mein Letzten Gebrauchtwagen auch vom Händler Bar gekauft. Ich geb zu 20.000 im Portemonaie zu haben, ist etwas Beunruhigend, aber kein Grund jedem Dieb alle 5 Minuten zu zeigen "ich bin Nervös, weil ich einen Großen Wert dabei hab.
Ich bin damit glaube 2 Wochen Rumgerannt. das ist rein eine Kopf Sache.

Edit:
Neues Beispiel:
Jetzt nach Jahreswechsel, vor allem die Karten mit Paydirekt Funktion, die Ungefragt eingeführt wurden/werden, von Praktisch jeder Bank.
Sind Unzählige alte Karten Abgelaufen und 2/3 der Leute stehen da und können nicht Bezahlen. und wenn sie diese neue beihaben aber den Pin nich wissen. wieder alles Blockiert.
 Bohr hat das genervt


----------



## MfDoom (9. Januar 2017)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Ich gebe auch Trinkgeld oder runde auf. Ich bezog mich auf den zweiten Satz.



Und, was passt dir am zweiten Satz nicht? Sie verdienen schlecht, das ist so.


----------



## Seeefe (9. Januar 2017)

MfDoom schrieb:


> Und, was passt dir am zweiten Satz nicht? Sie verdienen schlecht, das ist so.


Weil es wieder so dargestellt wird, als wären es Sklaven. Für Geld muss man eben arbeiten und pro Stunde 8,50 für's Auto fahren und laufen zu bekommen, halte ich für nicht unbedingt wenig, bei einer 450€ Stelle. Teilzeitkräfte mal außen vor. Meistens sind es doch junge Leute, die sich neben bei was verdienen. Bei meinem Nebenjob freute ich mich im Endeffekt darüber Geld zu verdienen (Lust war natürlich nicht immer da) auch wenn ich nicht draußen rumrennen musste sonder zwischen 4 Wänden gearbeitet habe. Aber das ist ja jedem selbst überlassen, Kellnern wäre für mich auch nichts gewesen.


----------



## Merowinger0807 (9. Januar 2017)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Weil es wieder so dargestellt wird, als wären es Sklaven. Für Geld muss man eben arbeiten und pro Stunde 8,50 für's Auto fahren und laufen zu bekommen, halte ich für nicht unbedingt wenig, bei einer 450€ Stelle. Teilzeitkräfte mal außen vor. Meistens sind es doch junge Leute, die sich neben bei was verdienen. Bei meinem Nebenjob freute ich mich im Endeffekt darüber Geld zu verdienen (Lust war natürlich nicht immer da) auch wenn ich nicht draußen rumrennen musste sonder zwischen 4 Wänden gearbeitet habe. Aber das ist ja jedem selbst überlassen, Kellnern wäre für mich auch nichts gewesen.



Je nach Nebenjob/Branche werden die "Mini-Jobber" jedoch wie Sklaven angesehen und behandelt 

Allerdings stimme ich dir weitestgehend zu. Ich hab damalig mal 9 Monate in nem Biergarten gejobbt (Ein Führerschein is ja ned billig) und für die damalig "9DM/Std." hatte man echt viel zu tun und das Geld war hart erarbeitet...
Andererseits hatte der Job auch so sein Vorteile... nach der Arbeit das eine oder andere Bier für lau, Essen war stark vergünstigt und man war immer in der Sonne und hatte den ein oder anderen Plausch mit dem einen oder anderen weiblichen Gast  
das Trinkgeld war je nach Wetter besser oder schlechter und hin und wieder waren auch sehr spendable Gäste dabei die einem bei einem Betrag von 11 Mark nen 20er hingelegt haben mit dem Satz "Stimmt so" Da hab ich mich mit breitem Grinsen bedankt weil zu der Zeit war JEDE Mark hilfefreich 

Grundsätzlich gebe ich seit DIESER Zeit aber auch grundsätzlich Trinkgeld weil ich eben weiss wie es ist. Jedoch richtet sich die Höhe des Trinkgeldes bei mir klar danach wie ich als Gast/Kunde behandelt und wahrgenommen werde.

Werde ich wirklich zuvorkommend behandelt sinds einige Euros... fühle ich mich jedoch wie ein "lästiges Übel" das bedient werden MUSS sinds nur was zwischen 10-90ct. sprich Aufrundung.


----------



## lunaticx (9. Januar 2017)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Ich gebe auch immer Trinkgeld, 10% des Wertes, egal ob beim Pizzabestellen oder im Restaurant.
> 
> Wobei ich habe schon öfters im Restaurant kein Trinkgeld gegeben, wenn der- oder diejenige unfreundlich war.



This ... 10% ist finde ich ein guter Wert ... wenn der Service einigermaßen gestimmt hat. Generell sind das ja auch nur Menschen ... soll auch passieren das die nen schlechten Tag haben / hatten. Und da kann es eben auch mal schwer fallen superduper freundlich zu sein.

Extrem selten hab ich wenig bis gar kein Trinkgeld gegeben. Da war der Service so richtig richtig unter aller Sau.

Ich bin da recht tolerant.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Januar 2017)

> arbeiten und pro Stunde 8,50


Seit dem 01. 01. 2017 sind es sogar 8,84 Taler.


> Je nach Nebenjob/Branche werden die "Mini-Jobber" jedoch wie Sklaven angesehen und behandelt


Gut, das Leben ist kein Ponyhof und man muss sich erst beweisen aber es bleibt einem ja noch freigestellt in so einem Laden zu bleiben oder dem Chef auf den Tisch zu sch...


----------



## MfDoom (9. Januar 2017)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Weil es wieder so dargestellt wird, als wären es Sklaven. Für Geld muss man eben arbeiten und pro Stunde 8,50 für's Auto fahren und laufen zu bekommen, halte ich für nicht unbedingt wenig, bei einer 450€ Stelle. Teilzeitkräfte mal außen vor. Meistens sind es doch junge Leute, die sich neben bei was verdienen. Bei meinem Nebenjob freute ich mich im Endeffekt darüber Geld zu verdienen (Lust war natürlich nicht immer da) auch wenn ich nicht draußen rumrennen musste sonder zwischen 4 Wänden gearbeitet habe. Aber das ist ja jedem selbst überlassen, Kellnern wäre für mich auch nichts gewesen.


Das kannst du halten wie ein Dachdecker, schließlich hast du unzählige Freunde die als Pizzabote gearbeitet haben und deshalb den Durchblick.

@Dr Bakterius: Ausnahmen vom Mindestlohn für nicht Volljährige, Saisonarbeiter und Langzeitarbeitslose und bald auch sogenannte Flüchtlinge. Beim Pizzaboten wirst du wohl die jüngeren und die Langzeitarbeitslosen antreffen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Januar 2017)

> Beim Pizzaboten wirst du wohl die jüngeren und die Langzeitarbeitslosen antreffen.


In der Regel braucht es für den Botendienst den Hitlerbeleg ähh Führerschein und oft wird sogar der eigene Eselskarren erwartet. Ich glaube kaum das sich jemand so etwas unter dem Tarif gefallen läßt und besondere Fähigkeiten sind dafür auch nicht nötig.


----------



## MfDoom (9. Januar 2017)

Ausser du bist Schüler und musst das Ebike nehmen. Ich bestelle entweder beim indischen Familienbetrieb oder beim Italienischen. Da kommt der Papa persönlich vorbei, oder eben jemand Anderes und ich gebe gerne Trinkgeld weil ich weiss die machen keinen Reibach. Auch wenn das hier Leute persönlich trifft, nur weil sie keins bekommen? Euch würde ich auch Trinkgeld geben.


----------



## HagenStein87 (9. Januar 2017)

MfDoom schrieb:


> Typen wie dich gibts jede Menge, Horizont einer Suppenschüssel


Interessant!

Toll wie 90% immer davon ausgehen Trinkgeld geben zu müssen oder das es zum guten Ton gehört. 
Ich denke die meisten machen es nur, weil Sie sich dann besser fühlen oder denken Sie sind sonst was fürn gönner.
Am Ende ist es dem Pizzaboten doch scheiß egal wer wieviel gibt und ob du noch so freundlich bist..der brauch nur die Kohle und macht es nur deswegen.
Er freut sich doch, wenn er ne Fahrt mit 4 Aufträgen kriegt und rechnet schon zusammen wieviel bei rumkommt, an Trinkgeld.
Ein bekannter Student macht es grad und er redet nur vom Trinkgeld hier Trinkgeld da....und da nehm sich alle Pizzaboten nix.

Naja wenigsten wirds nicht an die Rente mitangerechnet wa


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Januar 2017)

> Toll wie 90% immer davon ausgehen Trinkgeld geben zu müssen oder das es zum guten Ton gehört.


Es wird ja niemand gezwungen sich den Schuh anzuziehen und nur ins gleiche Horn zu blasen. Wenn ich aus Überzeugung gegen den Strom schwimme dann sollen die anderen denken was sie wollen. Ich finde es immer wieder befremdlich das andere Meinungen schwer zu tolerieren sind


----------



## ForceOne (9. Januar 2017)

HagenStein87 schrieb:


> ...
> Am Ende ist es dem Pizzaboten doch scheiß egal wer wieviel gibt und ob du noch so freundlich bist
> ...
> Ein bekannter Student macht es grad und er redet nur vom Trinkgeld hier Trinkgeld da....und da nehm sich alle Pizzaboten nix...



Was denn nun?



MfDoom schrieb:


> ... sogenannte Flüchtlinge



Ist es inzwischen schon hier soweit...


----------



## Gamer090 (10. Januar 2017)

Ich würde so erzogen immer Trinkgeld zu geben aber wie hoch das sein wird, das kommt darauf an welchen Betrag das Zeugs kostet das ich kaufe und wie gut ich es finde.


----------



## Zeiss (10. Januar 2017)

HagenStein87 schrieb:


> Interessant!
> 
> Toll wie 90% immer davon ausgehen Trinkgeld geben zu müssen oder das es zum guten Ton gehört.
> Ich denke die meisten machen es nur, weil Sie sich dann besser fühlen oder denken Sie sind sonst was fürn gönner.



LOL. Meinst du das wirklich???

Gerade bei Pizza gebe ich dann Trinkgeld, wenn der Pizzabote freundlich ist und nicht so eine Fresse zieht. Und bis jetzt waren alle dafür dankbar und haben sich gefreut. DESWEGEN mache ich es, die 2-3-4-5 Euro tun mir nicht weh.



HagenStein87 schrieb:


> Am Ende ist es dem Pizzaboten doch scheiß egal wer wieviel gibt und ob du noch so freundlich bist..*der brauch nur die Kohle und macht es nur deswegen.*



Machen wir es nicht alle? Sind wir nicht alle Schlampen, die 40h pro Woche (manche mehr und manche weniger) im Büro/Bau/Bus sonstwo verbringen und dafür bezahlt werden?


----------



## nexistar (11. Januar 2017)

Ich muss gestehen, ich trage auch kein Geld mit mir wenn es nicht unbedingt sein muss. Ich habe nicht ein mal ein anständigesPortemonnaie da passen nur Karten rein. Die Gründe dafür sind verschieden aber größtenteils geht es mir dabei um die Sicherheit.

Selbstverständlich stimme ich zu, dass ein freundlicher Lieferant der seine Arbeit gut gemacht hat auch TG bekommen sollte. Andererseits ist das ortsabhängig und bei mir kamen bis jetzt nur na ja, nicht wirklich gute.



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Trinkgeld gibts bei mir abhängig von der  gebotenen zusätzlichen Servicequalität zwischen 0 und 10% der Rechnung.
> Leider ist der Trend der letzten Jahre immer mehr Richtung 0 - gerade in  Restaurants wird der Service meines Erachtens immer schlechter,  hauptsächlich wohl weil immer weniger und immer "billigeres" Personal  (Praktikanten usw.) auflaufen.



Wir haben scheinbar eine ähnliche Erfahrung hinter uns. Ich komme ursprünglich aus NRW und ich möchte zwar jetzt nicht alles in einen Topf werfen und verallgemeinern, aber ich fand die Menschen, den Service und die allgemeine Qualität viel besser dort. Momentan bin ich in MUC und seit dem ich hier bin, mache ich täglich ein Gesicht wie der Esel in meinem Avatar wenn ich an NRW denke .


----------

